# The Peacock Spider



## Kato (Feb 14, 2012)

Can anybody tell me.if the peacock Spider is for sale? 
Somewhere I just saw this video of them please go to the link
And see for yourself they r incredible I wanna buy some please help me if u have more info 
On these spiders 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GgAbyYDFeg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ciphor (Feb 14, 2012)

Kato said:


> Can anybody tell me.if the peacock Spider is for sale?
> Somewhere I just saw this video of them please go to the link
> And see for yourself they r incredible I wanna buy some please help me if u have more info
> On these spiders
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GgAbyYDFeg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


No.

This spider has a pretty confined range. The spider is also from Australia, and it is incredibly hard to get spiders or other animals out of that place. They have a long list of amazing inverts the hobby would give limbs for. 

Maybe some day.


----------



## ParabuthusKing (Feb 14, 2012)

My gosh.. thank you for sharing that.. I can always be amazed at the new thinks nature provides on a daily basis I have never even conjured up in my wildest imagination.. GORGEOUS spiders and wow, talk about some awesome behavior!!!


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?168721-peacock-spider!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danielson (Feb 15, 2012)

That is the coolest spider i have ever seen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thruthetrees (Feb 15, 2012)

Amazing!!! SO ridiculously adorable :love: This is my new "go to" video to turn people on to how cute spiders can be. I especially love the super fuzzy palps on these guys! 

Thank you for sharing the vid!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Entomancer (Feb 15, 2012)

Cool.

As others said, getting animals from AU is pretty tough, but there are some cool jumping spiders native to the US that are colorful too. I have a Phiddipus audax jumper I found in my backyard that I've had for about a year now, and it's a really interesting species to keep.


----------



## Toogledoo (Feb 15, 2012)

I just watched a youtube video on these. They are too cool!


----------

